

Ask For Forgiveness Programming - Or How We'll Program 1000 Cores - pron
http://highscalability.com/blog/2012/3/6/ask-for-forgiveness-programming-or-how-well-program-1000-cor.html

======
mvzink
I'm still confused about the "repair" part of "race-and-repair". Could
somebody explain whether/how this is different from eventual consistency in
the limited case of a database?

Considering that you would (I guess) need to spend just as many cycles
calculating the correct answer anyway, doesn't this make race-and-repair
pointless for computations where correctness _is_ required?

And yes, I realize that a large part of the (cultural) problem is an overly
high tendency to think correctness is required. So what kind of computations
don't require correctness?

The analogy to biological models is interesting, and bringing up cellular
automatons (really agent-based models) gave me some ideas, but I'm still
unsure where else something like race-and-repair would be useful.

